# Any advice for transporting a weanling?



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I am getting a gypsy colt next weekend and we are going to get him and transport him ourselves. I have never transported a horse this young .Any advice on what to do or not to do would be appreciated.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

If at all possible, use a small stock trailer that has a center divider so you can use one section like a box stall. It will be much easier for the weanling to learn to balance if he is loose and can move around.

My absolute preference for hauling a weanling was to use this kind of a setup and if possible, bring an older, quiet horse with me so the weanling would have an unflappable companion to show him nothing scary was going on.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree. Even if they "say" the baby can tie, please don't do it! They really are much safer being able to balance themselves and learn if their head is free. Bringing a tried-n-true older horse along works well, as long as you know for a fact they won't grump or make ugly faces to a youngster.

How long of a trailer ride? If longer than a couple of hours, you can put the hay on the floor. I have seen weanlings get themselves all tangled up in a hay net, so I don't usually hang one until the horse is old enough. ("old enough" varies by horse, lol!)


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

On long hauls, especially with youngsters, if there is plenty of bedding on the floor, I've had them simply lie down and ride that way, just as they would in a stall.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If for some reason we couldn't haul the mother or a very quiet older horse with a baby, my husband rode in the trailer with the foal. I would check about a camera or intercom, so you could see or at least hear what was going on.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

If you don't have a stock trailer, take out the center divider in your regular horse trailer. Babies can get caught under dividers. Put hay on the floor, not in a net. If there's something to get caught on or hurt on, they'll find it; so remove it if you can. 

A Gypsy baby! How fun! What are your plans for this colt?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks all. I am going to borrow a 2 horse trailer and take the center divider out. I don't have an older un grumpy horse. Most of mine are great at trailering but pretty grumpy when it comes to newcomers.
I have two haflingers and we have come to love the cob type horse. We also have 2QH,1 arab. We are hoping to show him locally and at some of the "feathered" shows. If he turns out nicely we will consider him for a stallion. He has good bloodlines but will need to see how he grows out. My trainer has never worked with this type horse and is looking foward to one he doesn't have to do alot of trimming on before shows. LOL
Thanks again for the advice


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a small tidbit to add, I always give them a bit of probios before and after the trip. 

Post pics soon!!!!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Shyann I had not thought of the probiotic. I will take some with me .Pics as soon as possible..


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a feeling your trainer will find that washing, brushing and fixing up the feathers is a LOT more work than trimming... oh well! Sounds like a lot of fun, I'll second the pictures!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Chris, you're gonna LOVE your gypsy. My boy has the rougher coat, so his feathers don't require much in the way of maintenance- his mane.... whoo boy! Your trainer is gonna LOVE you. I don't know where you are in GA, but if you have red clay mud like I do.....

Tube socks, slid over the hoof and pulled up a bit will assist your farrier in trimming his hooves


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Not alot of red mud or stickers. His feathers shouldn't turn too red. I enjoy the grooming so won't be too bad.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

That's good, glad you like grooming


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

If you are borrowing a two horse, make sure it has the tops on the back doors. We use lots of straw for bedding in the trailer as many will lie down, as someone already said.


----------

